# Potential Bitless Competitors



## spirithorse8 (Jun 30, 2010)

Press Release:
*Potential Bitless Competitors
Do you seriously desire to compete in any division or class under the regulatory body of the United States Equestrian Federation? If you wish to be a recognized bitless competitor, please contact Mr. E. Allan Buck through the email address - *[email protected] - *with the subject line to read as Potential Bitless Competitor.
*


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm still waiting for you to send me one of your bitless bridles since they are so amazing. I believe I gave you my address via PM.. have you sent it yet?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Dressage10135 said:


> I'm still waiting for you to send me one of your bitless bridles since they are so amazing. I believe I gave you my address via PM.. have you sent it yet?


 If these are up for grabs, I'll gladly take one to try out.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> If these are up for grabs, I'll gladly take one to try out.


Me too. I am always game to try something new.


----------



## spirithorse8 (Jun 30, 2010)

This notice is placed at the request of legal counsel to establish valid potential bitless competitiors.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I actually don't see anything wrong with separate classes/competitions for bitless horses for those people who prefer to ride that way. I do think they may have to be judged differently though (because there is no "on contact" etc.).


----------



## spirithorse8 (Jun 30, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> I actually don't see anything wrong with separate classes/competitions for bitless horses for those people who prefer to ride that way. I do think they may have to be judged differently though (because there is no "on contact" etc.).


There is continuous consistent light contact with a cross under the jaw bitless bridle if it is ridden correctly.
The competitive classes under USEF should not be segregated but should be open. If a horse and rider combination in bitless can out perform a bitted horse and rider combination so be it.


----------

